
Bridgewater Associates Lays Off Several Dozen Employees - megacorp
https://www.wsj.com/articles/bridgewater-associates-lays-off-several-dozen-employees-11595610244
======
socalnate1
Soo, several dozen out of 1600? Like .3% of their workforce?

Not sure this is newsworthy.

